# Bad



## David S

How do you translate this word with many meanings? The dictionary says "רע" but what about in the following sentences:

The traffic is bad (not good)

He is a very bad man (wicked)

The roads are really bad in Michigan. (bad quality)

You're being a bad girl (not behaving properly)

I made a bad guess and lost the game. (incorrect guess)

I feel bad for leaving you (regretful)

Grits are bad for you (not good for health)

He's the baddest boxer in the city. (tough and cool)


----------



## origumi

Words like רע, גרוע, רשע, מרושע, מזיק, לא מוצלח, עלוב, חסר מזל and so on. If your interest is whether Hebrew has an one-word equivalent to English _bad_ - apparently not. If you want the appropriate translation for each of the sentences in your list - I can promise you disagreements among natives, the are many alternatives.


----------



## David S

No, I'm not looking for a single word. I'm looking for how to translate "bad". Too bad there isn't a good English-Hebrew dictionary that provides example sentences for each definition.


----------



## لنـا

http://glosbe.com/en/he/Bad


----------



## arielipi

origumi i mostly see agreements or convergence to agreements in a discussion.


----------



## David S

Can a Hebrew native speaker confirm that the sentences in this link are alright? I've used glosbe before but sometimes the translations have been wrong.



لنـا said:


> http://glosbe.com/en/he/Bad


For example, I see sentences on the site like "גרוע אני חושב שזה רעיון", when I'm sure גרוע belongs after רעיון. But maybe it's a problem with my Firefox browser.
I also see "ועכשיו אתה נשמע כמו אימי" as the translation for "That's a bad thing?"

What's the difference between רע and גרוע?


----------



## ismiv

David S said:


> Can a Hebrew native speaker confirm that the sentences in this link are alright? I've used glosbe before but sometimes the translations have been wrong.
> 
> 
> For example, I see sentences on the site like "גרוע אני חושב שזה רעיון", when I'm sure גרוע belongs after רעיון. But maybe it's a problem with my Firefox browser.
> I also see "ועכשיו אתה נשמע כמו אימי" as the translation for "That's a bad thing?"
> 
> What's the difference between רע and גרוע?



The problem is mostly not in the translations but in the word order (the words רע גרוע and the question marks are out of place) In two cases the translation doesn't make any sense:

את לא ילדה קטנה. אני לא חושבת. שאי פעם היית ילדה קטנה
ועכשיו אתה נשמע כמו אימי

And there is also  this:

! קדימה. הטעם הרע שלך " זוחל " אלי

Which confuses creeps - זוחל with creeps - מעורר חלחלה/מחריד


----------



## sawyeric1

Smoking is bad for you
העישון מזיק לך

Is מזיק here the adjective or the verb?


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> Is מזיק here the adjective or the verb?



You can see it either way. The truth is it doesn't matter. There's no difference between "Smoking is damaging to you" and "Smoking damages you".


----------



## sawyeric1

If you say something _can _be bad for you, it would change -  "יכול להיות מזיק לך" / "יכול להזיק לך". I wonder what the preferred expression would be


----------

